# Mystery illness



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

I have had three chickens (2 hens 1 rooster) get to where they can't walk. They will be fine one day then start going down hill. Just kinda lay around slumped over by day 2 and by day 3 there dead. They were all less than a year old. They get wormed, plenty of space and sunlight


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

What feed do you use? Have you noticed bloody stool or white diarrhea? Any panting , swelling, or any other visual symptoms no matter how irrelevant they may seem?


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

How are their stools? Days 3-5 of a coccidiosis infection is where deaths often occur. If you scroll about halfway down this link there is a video of the day by day progression of coccidiosis infection, have a look and see if it appears the same as what's happening with yours.

http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/12/coccidiosis-what-backyard-chicken.html?m=1


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

They are being feed layer crumbles with plenty of veggie scraps from the garden. As far as symptoms go I haven't noticed any untill they become listless. I have tried to isolate the bird once I notice it acting sick but usually by the next evening after work it's to late.


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

I have been keeping chickens close to twenty years thought I had seen most every problem there was but this one has me stumped


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh and what country are you in ? Different illness are in different places.


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

USA in south mississippi


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry it took so long. I have looked thru a big list of illnesses. In all of the there are more visual clues than just dying. Here is a link, maybe you can take a look and something may stick out at you. http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ps044 http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ps044


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks I will check them out


----------

